# 2182 60" deck vac chute



## jhayjim (Apr 6, 2012)

looking for information on where I might be able to find a vac chute to fit my 2182 cub cadet with a 60" deck. Any info would help


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

www.Trac-Vac.com


----------

